# FAF-ers who are musicians.



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Because that den thread wasn't about that.

Are you a musician, what instruments do you play (or are you a vocalist), and any other relevant information.


I play electromechanical organ (just to distinguish from solid-state electric organs, which sound far too cheesy for my taste...  so far it has been limited to the good ol' hammond tonewheel organ, but i'd like to get a wurlitzer electrostatic reed organ too), electric guitar, saxophone, recorder [yes, the plastic whistle thing.  got one in elementary school, never got rid of it.  maybe I could do a multi-track recording for an intro to stairway to heaven?  I have no other use for the thing, but I still know HOW to play...  so it counts...]

As for other relevant information...  the only instrument (that I still play) that I had formal lessons for was saxophone- i'm a self-taught guitarist and organist.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 20, 2010)

I play piano sometimes.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

I play the banjo, instrument thread #580938.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> instrument thread #580938.


 When you've been in a forum long enough, everything is always a repost of a repost of a repost of a repost.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 20, 2010)

I play on people's nerves.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 20, 2010)

i can play a triangle
but my favorite is the cow bell


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Guitar, Bass, Drums, Vocalist, Piano.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> When you've been in a forum long enough, everything is always a repost of a repost of a repost of a repost.


 
sure, but this particular thread seems to replay itself an awful lot

plus:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/67041-Any-Instrument-Players
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75285-Foreign-Exotic-Instruments

page 2 and page 1 of the blue note, respectively


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 20, 2010)

Trumpet, percussion, and learning guitar.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2010)

Oud, Saz, Guitar, Guitar Banjo.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 20, 2010)

I wouldn't call myself a musician but I play bass and guitar... >_>


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh look, another one of these

Electric/acoustic guitar (want to get a classical guitar, augh), piano, keyboards (they are very different instruments), and my djembe. I would like to begin learning to play violin.

Edit:

Self-taught: Electric guitar, acoustic guitar, djembe
Lessons: Piano for a few years. Dropped it for a few more years and came back, self-teaching from then on


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh look, another one of these
> 
> Electric/acoustic guitar (want to get a classical guitar, augh), piano, keyboards (they are very different instruments), and my djembe. I would like to begin learning to play violin.



I just got a damaged old violin (Czech Stradivarius copy) for free last month. I think I'm going to fix it with Gorilla Glue and get new pegs, endpin, strings, bridge and bow for it.


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

Self-taught for the piano.


----------



## Vo (Jun 20, 2010)

Bassist.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

the double bass and probably drums


----------



## Stawks (Jun 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> the double bass and probably drums


 
Oh, I get it.

'Cause anyone can play the drums.

Three musicians and a drummer walk into a bar etc

I'm a fucking drum artist, thanks.


----------



## Akro (Jun 20, 2010)

I learned to play clarinet 6 years ago and I plan on making all state for 11-12 graders next year, aka best in my states.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Oh, I get it.
> 
> 'Cause anyone can play the drums.
> 
> ...


 
I air drum a lot dude, so like

I can probably play a blast beat

yaknowhutimsayin

(what has three legs and an asshole on it?

a drum stool)

HA CHA CHA CHA CHA CHA CHA CHA CHA CHAC HA AHCHAHCAHCHAHHC


----------



## Stawks (Jun 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I air drum a lot dude, so like
> 
> I can probably play a blast beat
> 
> yaknowhutimsayin


 
You probably can't blast beat.

You probably can't even double over 150 bpm.

You ARE NOT NEARLY METAL ENOUGH \o/


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> You probably can't blast beat.
> 
> You probably can't even double over 150 bpm.
> 
> You ARE NOT NEARLY METAL ENOUGH \o/



I CAN KICK MY FEET REAL FAST MAN

I played drums for a comedian friend at an open mic, and if I can drum well enough for him, I can drum well enough for some stupid INDIE band 

>:C


----------



## Stawks (Jun 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> I CAN KICK MY FEET REAL FAST MAN
> 
> I played drums for a comedian friend at an open mic, and if I can drum well enough for him, I can drum well enough for some stupid INDIE band
> 
> >:C


 
Playing drums in Steve Martin's bluegrass band doesn't qualify you to play the drums in even the flannel-shirt-wearing-est of the indie rock cadre.

You could probably pass in Shellac though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Playing drums in Steve Martin's bluegrass band doesn't qualify you to play the drums in even the flannel-shirt-wearing-est of the indie rock cadre.
> 
> You could probably pass in Shellac though.


 
whoa

i don't know what i should be more offended at 

probably you putting down shellac's drummer
yeah that
steve martin is over the hill [sorry steve ;__;]


----------



## Stawks (Jun 20, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> whoa
> 
> i don't know what i should be more offended at
> 
> ...


 
I'm just trolling.

Shellac is a cool dude.

Steve Martin, though... was he born with grey hair or what?


----------



## jinxtigr (Jul 4, 2010)

...and doesn't afraid of anything?

You're a drum artist- oooh, you're Terry Bozzio? 

No, wait, Tomas Haake. No, wait, Steve Gadd!

Let me know when you're Jabo Starks, then I'll grovel properly ;D

Yeah, I'm a drummer also, though largely just for fun. I have the time of a blastbeat guy and the speed of a guy who got fired from the blues band gig. I got punched in the mouth and they could no longer make sure the stage was level by having drool coming out BOTH sides of my mouth! ;D


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 5, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Because that den thread wasn't about that.
> 
> Are you a musician, what instruments do you play (or are you a vocalist), and any other relevant information.
> 
> ...


 
I play synthesizer. And vocalist.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

The only instrument I can pick up, play, and actually read the notes for is trumpet

And I've been playing it for at least 5 or 6 years now


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The only instrument I can pick up, play, and actually read the notes for is trumpet
> 
> And I've been playing it for at least 5 or 6 years now



Im thinking of learning how to play a trumpet. How much does one cost and how hard is it?


----------



## Icky (Jul 5, 2010)

I play xylophone, marimba, and other various front ensemble instruments. I also play drum set and timpani on occasion.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Im thinking of learning how to play a trumpet. How much does one cost and how hard is it?


 It depends on if you buy it new or used and where you get it from really

Mine was $710 and brand new
The lowest I've seen was maybe $100 on eBay though 

Trumpet is more difficult though because it only has three valves and a smaller mouthpiece, so producing good sound is something to work on
I'd say it's somewhat difficult to learn for some


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm a bassist and vocalist. Bassist for a ska band, and a singer for a psychedelic-rock group. I'm learning piano as well, and hope to be okay at it by next summer.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 5, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> I'm a bassist and vocalist. Bassist for a ska band, and a singer for a psychedelic-rock group. I'm learning piano as well, and hope to be okay at it by next summer.



Ska is awesome. Have any vids on the ska band?


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 5, 2010)

None right now, just vids from our previous lineup, when we were more indie/bluesy. We're recording our show next month at a Reggae/Ska/Punk festival, so I might have some video in early August of our current stuff.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 5, 2010)

I played  the flute and Guitar. I want to play bass but of course I'm broke....


----------



## Rhyrs (Jul 5, 2010)

I play bass and guitar and do vocals, though i haven't really had much of a chance to create complete songs.


----------



## Viva (Jul 6, 2010)

I play piano.  I plan to be a virtuoso and a composer some day.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

I play guitar, sing and do sequencing/programming. I've been in several projects I won't care to name right now: two goth rock bands, a comedic metal project and an electronic project, End of Flowers, that's been called "chillout". myspace.com/endofflowersband

I stopped writing music for the first time in years a few weeks ago. I just couldn't do it anymore. I couldn't finish anything I started, it started to feel like work, and frankly, I was fed up with the limitations. Maybe someday I can start again. I still love playing guitar though.


----------



## )X( (Jul 12, 2010)

I play bass guitar primarily, and also working on guitar.

Vocals are next on my list, but I'll be starting that from practically nothing.

I played alto sax for a couple years in the past.

I'm hoping to get a full song together soon. I do a lot of jamming and writing, both alone and with others, I just need to actually put something together. The next step is getting a handle on recording and production.


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 12, 2010)

I sing and make instrumental tracks.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 12, 2010)

Drums, marimba, keyboard, saxophone.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 16, 2010)

I can play literally everything you don't have to blow into. Banjo, guitar, bass, drums (both hand and kit), percussion, keys, koto, shamisen, harp. Literally everything, I do not give half a shit. Fuck it I can even do the damn theremin. In addition to that, I've got harmonica skills good enough to jam with a blues band, reasonable penny whistle and I'm saving up for a trumpet.


----------



## DarknessHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I sing (badly), play guitar a bit, and can play mabey 3 shitty songs on the keyboard. X3


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a professional singer/pianist.


----------



## Tao (Jul 26, 2010)

I play clarinet, bass clarinet, contrabasse clarinet, bari, alto, and tenor saxophones, mallet instruments, and guitar. It's easy for me to play instruments...except guitars. They hurt my fingers D:


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lead vocals, Drums, and a bit of the Ocarina. 
I plan to take my music far with my band.


----------



## Cam (Aug 5, 2010)

Im a signed studio artist trying to reach major contract 

I do vocals, piano, vocoder, and drums

I can also work as a music engineer


----------



## A10pex (Aug 5, 2010)

Clarinet for 7 years. Also I do a little piano. Word of advise though, Oboe is the hardest instrument ever (next to french horn) if you want to play it, be ready for a battle


----------



## A10pex (Aug 5, 2010)

Tao said:


> \contrabasse clarinet,



Wow, your like one of the only people who I've heard of playing that! Nice


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 6, 2010)

I used to play the drums and I did a little keyboarding, but I kinda lost it after highschool football kicked in. I really miss it now, to
bad I sold everything.  :[


----------



## ShardPrime (Aug 10, 2010)

Things I play very well: trombone, electric guitar, timpani, most "percussion 2" instruments, bells (instruments such as xylophones, vibraphones, and marimbas)
Things I play well: acoustic and classical guitars, bass guitar
Things I am working on: Drumset

I sing too.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 10, 2010)

I play the piano and I compose music on it.  I also do improvisations.  i've been playing for about 10 years.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been playing the piano for 13 years but I've kinda stopped practicing the classical music. I hate practicing classical music, and I'd much rather write music. I'm in the process of writing a piano duet called "Phantasm" which is gonna be pretty awesome. 

I'm also teaching myself the drums on the side, just for fun. I've always wanted to be a drummer but I actually have access to a set now.


----------



## Swizzle (Aug 13, 2010)

I play guitar, saxophone, and I sing.
I also play a ukulele (only know 5-6 chords tho).
ive been singing since kindergarten.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 13, 2010)

Guitar, bass, and vocals primarily.  Also tinker with synths/keyboards (I really need to start learning to play piano proper), and dabble on drums occasionally....though most my drums are programmed since I just don't have the many years time, and physical prowess to actually physically play drums to the kind of music I write (I'd get a drummer, but their hard to find, and I live in New England where all drummers are either only in jam bands or think the only kind of metal that exists has "core" at the end of it...ugh...).

Been in and out of many bands over more years than I care to admit.  Some more successful than others (comparatively speaking).  Now after too many years of trying to deal with other peoples ego, baggage, annoying girlfriends/wives, and work schedules, I just do everything myself....from writing, to recording, to mixing, to mastering, to artwork, to promotion, to mailing, to....well.....you get the idea.  I'm even about to try to learn video editing, and chroma-key in an attempt to make a couple of music videos (cuz I'm poor and cant afford to pay anyone anything for any services.  Any money I make as a musician, which is very little....goes right back into upgrading gear, and making merch and stuff.  My real job pays just well enough to just make my mortgage and put some food in my mouth on occasion)

I have a gothic/doom/ death metal project that I'm quite serious about, despite my apparent lack of serious skill.  But I'm one determined mofo.  Even got a new record coming out in a few short weeks some of you are more than welcome to waste your money on.

I'm also a co-host and audio engineer on the weekend for a local metal radio show, if that count's


And I may practice my skin flute in a little bit too....if that also counts....


----------



## Minuet (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been playing piano for about fourteen years now.  I'm also decent with pennywhistle and voice.  I played percussion and French horn in school (but I've forgotten the fingerings now).  I do a little bit of guitar and electric bass, and I'm trying to teach myself alto saxophone.

A shot with my pretties (taken before Dad built my second electric guitar).


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn, you guys have been playing your instruments for a while. I was only recently exposed to music 

Uh, I've been playing drums for one year, guitar for two and a half, singing for two, hmm... I mess around on piano and am able to read sheet music but I never seriously got into it. Like, I can play simple stuff, like What I've Done by Linkin Park, Sky is Over by Serj Tankian, Don't Stop Believin' by Journey and Imagine by John Lennon. I just look up how to play songs for fun. With guitar, I can also do most stuff that revolves around chords and simple stuff, as long as it's not too awkward. I can't shred, I'm more of an acoustic guitarist. Drums, are by far my best instrument. If I break down a song into individual sections, I can learn pretty much anything that I can physically do. That means no 220 BPM 16th constant double bass notes . I hate double bass in general, anyway. I hope one day to make a video of me playing as a one man band.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 22, 2010)

Guitar, Bass, Drums, a little bit a mandolin, ukelele, and i can sing kinda lol


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 22, 2010)

i play the electric guitar, i have a cheap behringer i got like..prob a good three years ago.

vocals (only on rockband..)

and i played the trumpet for two years.. im the jazzy type.. ;3~


----------



## Cam (Aug 30, 2010)

Im _attempting_ to teach my self guitar right now, since im so far away from my piano :'(

SO far its not going well....my fingers hate me


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 31, 2010)

I played the saxophone for like 7 years in grade school.

And I've taken 3 years of voice classes.

I kinda want to learn acoustic guitar.

...and bass/rhythm guitar, only because I want to start or join a band eventually.


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

been playing bass for 4 years, tinkering into drums a little (dont have my own set to really practice)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I played  the flute and Guitar. I want to play bass but of course I'm broke....


Just the strings would be too much for me...  the bass is one expensive instrument to play...



GatodeCafe said:


> I can play literally everything you don't have to blow into. Banjo, guitar, bass, drums (both hand and kit), percussion, keys, koto, shamisen, harp. Literally everything, I do not give half a shit. Fuck it I can even do the damn theremin. In addition to that, I've got harmonica skills good enough to jam with a blues band, reasonable penny whistle and I'm saving up for a trumpet.


 How about the glass armonica?  The novachord?  [Ok, so that's just another keyboard instrument, but it's the first synthesizer, and it's from before WWII]
mellotron? [yet another keyboard instrument]



paintballadict9 said:


> a bit of the Ocarina.


 Do people make a lot of Legend of Zelda jokes in your presence?


----------

